# Dogs are destroying my yard!



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

I would say you just need to wait for your dogs to die, and then don't get new dogs. I am using the same strategy except with a cat that likes to pee on the carpet and one who likes to scratch stuff.


----------



## redhermes (Jun 16, 2008)

I had the same problem with two Rottweilers. 

I found a degree of success with the technique of sprinkling hot chili power on the plants. Doesn’t hurt the plants but discourages the dogs. Buy the big bulk bags you can find in the Mexican cooking section of the supermarket.

Good luck!


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

HAD the same issue with my lab pup. Just a little time, attention, exercise and proper training and all is fine. 

I hired a dog training professional (2nd dog) and he work's with us and the dog. Once done, all the techniques learned i can use with the dog.


----------



## boomer0369swife (May 12, 2007)

Lol......you guys are funny.......:no:

I have tried the training.........I tried pepper.......killed my roses......the training works ok on sit and heel.......but like I said, they just wait until I am not looking to come to the patio and steal kids shoes, chalk, my gardening gloves......whatever they can perform teamwork on to knock off or climb up to chew. One of my older dogs I adopted and was told he was a "huskie mix".......turns out.......he is cyote mix........he is the worst of them all........he chews up all the heads on my sprinklers and I have had to replace several $5 a pop......but the pups........they are hell bent on drinking out of my kids blow up pool getting mud all over it and poking holes in it....(pool #3)..........Dusty (the cyote) is just a thief and can't help it, he and the cat love each other and hang out alot, He is also one helluva snake dog......already immune from 2 bites to the face from a sidewinder rattlesnake.....he will stand there and stare at them till we get the snake shot and kill it.............Sandy, the big dog with manners, aka dogboss, usually doesn't do the crazed chewing/stealing, but Rockie and Windy just got started............Like I don't have enough to do with four kids!!

The honey got the wire buried yesterday and put the colars on the pups.......that thing works like a charm........it only took them trying it once to make the point........I figure in about another week we can prob take those collars off and they still won't go on the patio.......We put the wire around the garage door also because the pups kept going in there through the cats door and pooping all over everything.....................not cool!!! So far so good............at least the are smart.......

Thanks for the tips guys.........Now I just have to get the big dogs to figure out that they are not gaining a thing by eating all the puppie food........I will just have to feed pup food to all of them I guess...........Dogs are more complicated than men!!! 

J


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

well going up in the country, the solution to dogs tearing stuff up was a nice shotgun...
same thing for the person having trouble with the cats...

i realize this is no longer a viable option as there are some people out that that would stop at nothing to have you thrown in jail... but hey,just what worked when i was a kid.


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

*The mastiff pups should outgrow their puppy chewing...*

Eventually, in the next year or so, that is!

However, the coyote mix I'm not so sure about...that one may turn out to be a lifelong bandit!

You could try putting up chicken wire guards around certain things that you really especially want to protect...which after a while will build a new habit of leaving them alone. You should really work on leaving NOTHING outside that's not nailed down...all gloves, shoes, etc...all put away out of their reach. So they'll begin to feel deprived of extra "toys". Do they like any doggie chew toys?

If the rascals can always sneak and get into things when you aren't looking, that sounds like a very fun game for them to "play" with you!

Ideally, puppies will learn to chew only their own property, but that pretty much only happens when you are able to spend tons of time with them.

Having your own full-time snake killers is really worth a lot...I think they're (mostly) earning their keep!


----------



## Sasha2000 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Smart Dogs*

If they are that smart, it will take longer than a week. It needs to become a habit not going where they aren't wanted. As soon as you take off the collars they will probably figure it out and there you go again. I have a eight year old Giant Schnauzer and they were bred to be working farm dogs which means barking their prey out of whatever hidey hole they are in. Unfortunately, there is no 'prey' in the city. So she just barks. Got bark collar and it worked great. That is until I took the collar off. She's smart enough to figure it out. Also got one of those nice electric fences. Ran the wire around my flower beds and she waits for some hum (that only they seem to be able to hear) and knows the batteries have died. This game has been going on for 4 years! She's such a smart girl and knows it. She has figured out why I don't like her in my flower beds and does not do any damage, but she sits and waits till I come out then she steps over the wire and is ready to play. So the collars may be permanent jewelry for your 'little' darlings!!


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Every hole they dug I filled up with their poops. Thanks for the digging guys :thumbsup:
Took a while for them (4 dogs!) to stop digging, but . . . haven't seen a hole in the last 3 month!


----------



## cbosleeds (Jul 17, 2008)

*dog poop and concrete*

I love the filling in the holes with their own poop idea.

We had a similar problem though, whereby we gave the dog's (staffies) their own fenced in area of the garden, so they wouldn't dig up the main garden. We had to put conrete foundations under the fencing though to stop them burrowing through and digging holes and ripping up bushes plants and even trees on our side.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, the bases have been covered pretty much. Those collars MAY work with some dogs, but with my experiences the dog will outsmart them or just tolerate them. The one thing that does work is huge amounts of attention and one-on-one training. Trainers are great, but if the owners are not involved the result is usually nill. Also, dogs need to keep occupied. If not by system/routine, distraction. Correction - when they go for the "naughty," catch them and redirect them to a better activity. They must learn that you do not want them to do that, and you must show them what to do to please you. Like the Dog Whisperer says "YOU must be the pack leader."

It takes some work, but then so do children...I'd rather have my dogs! I won't comment on spouses/SO's.

:whistling2:


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 10, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> . . .It takes some work, but then so do children...I'd rather have my dogs! . . . :whistling2:


I second :yes:


----------



## boomer0369swife (May 12, 2007)

*yup*

Alot of the info above seems to be true. They just do it when I am not looking. Take shoes etc.........The attention thing is true and they do receive alot of it even when I really don't have time they make SURE I do......hahaha. Things are better, now if I can just train my family to NOT leave things where the pups can get at it............that seems actually more of a challenge than any thing...........:laughing:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

A .22 to the brain pan. I realize that this is not PC.

This is the price of having dogs. Better get used to it.

My neighbor has a dog and now his 2 year old daughter comes in the house with dog crap all over her shoes. He complains and I tell him it comes with the territory.

His dog killed $400 worth of newly planted young trees. He complains and I till him it comes with the territory.

His bedroom window opens into the back yard. He complains about the "bad" smell in the hot summer nights. I tell him it comes with the territory.

Rottweillers can make some big piles. I imagine that your neighbors "love" your dogs.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

boomer0369swife said:


> Alot of the info above seems to be true. They just do it when I am not looking. Take shoes etc.........The attention thing is true and they do receive alot of it even when I really don't have time they make SURE I do......hahaha. Things are better, now if I can just train my family to NOT leave things where the pups can get at it............that seems actually more of a challenge than any thing...........:laughing:


If you are willing to take the time to teach them, I invite you to join a mailing list I am a member of called [email protected] 

It is run by a wonderful lady named PK, she does all the work with people on this list for free, and even consults with dog owners over the phone at no charge at all. 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/SATZ_Main/

Good Luck

Jamie


----------



## boomer0369swife (May 12, 2007)

*cool!*

My neighbors don't care, the closest one is about 1/2 mile away. We have a 5 acre yard. I guess I could always build another barn for the dogs and put them over there where horses are supposed to be.......lol.....they want to be right up my butt though so no that wouldn't work either.......hahaha
!!!! I finally got my husband to watch the "dog whisperer" guy and he was amazed..........luckily the episode was about pit bulls etc.......so he got alot out of it, but it doesn't seem to work for him either........we will try anything........cept the .22.............lmbo............thanks guys!!!


----------

